# Munster's Car



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been away from the board for a while, I thought I would post my Munster's car -I do not believe I have shown it here:

http://public.fotki.com/IROCER/d_stewart_models/models_007.html

There are several other kits at the fotki site that some might enjoy.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very nice build! A lot of nice builds in that gallery!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I agree! Very nice body of work!!


Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*I dig it!* :thumbsup:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks guys! I know most of my stuff has four wheels, but I do get to figure in an hand or foot here and there.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

As one who prefers the wheeled models, I was happy to see so many of them in there. Nice work!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Spencer. I do build more cars than anything, but I like to build all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

NICE JOB! I had to check out your gallery since it was mentioned below.....man that Beverly Hillbillies car makes me wanna grab the shotgun and go hunt some opossum! Like the Muunsters Coach and LOVE the Hillbillies car!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Duck! The Hillbillies car rates as one of my favorites- the model turned out much better than expected. I got to visit the movie (93) version while I was building the model- never enough reference materials. That one, built by Barris also, is a close replica of the original car.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That wild looking and Excellent job on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work !! 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Love that Munster's Car ! In fact your whole portfolio is impressive. :thumbsup:


----------

